# Help with honda



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a 2001 trx500fa the speedometer quite working. Could that cause the bike not to shift gears. If not what should I check. The meter is blank,every now and again it will come on for a minute and it shifts fine. Any help would be great


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Will it shift in ESP mode?


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

usually when it will not shift gears it is because of the angle sensor.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

If it will shift properly in ESP mode there is a good possibilty it could be the Throttle Position Sensor. Also does your display flash at all? I had an issue with mine (mine is an 03 model) last time I rode where my display in the gauge pod was flashing and it wouldn't shift or go over about 15mph. After doing a little research on the side of the trail I found out that it was basically in limp mode (I know I know Honda's don't go into limp mode) What had happened was something made the ECM freak out and sent it into what I think Honda calls "Safe Mode". All I had to do is pull the ECM (located between the rear plastics and the "tool box" unplug the connector and blow any debris out and plug it back in. After I did that it ran fine for the rest of the day and ever since then. I ride around the house a few days a week also. Hope this helps


----------



## TaylayA&M15' (Aug 2, 2014)

If your battery isnt good the bike wont electric shift off the button , you gotta manual shift


----------

